

Name a tech startup in Online learning Contest $200 - abhshksingh

Hi HackerNews Members!<p>We provide online classes and workshops to people everywhere through our website. We offer them in four areas: business, design, technology and entrepreneurship.<p>We are looking for a new name for our startup that can convey simplicity, elegance and growth.<p>Suggest a name and get $200 straight into your bank account within next 48 hours.<p>Please check whether the domain name (.com) is available for that word.<p>Cheers!
======
MrQuincle
I agree with asronline, it's "pretty cool" to use other extensions nowadays.

eclass.io

But, let me think of a .com one:

proffed.com holiversity.com

Ha, not good! :-)

------
asronline
perdis.co (Perdisco is latin for learning or mastering something)

Couldn't think of a .com one but .co gives a pretty cool start-up vibe anyway.

------
kazeclipse
Cyber tech.com

------
theparallel
OnLearn

